# Gimp 2.8 anytime soon?



## overmind (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi,

I wonder when will be Gimp 2.8 available with FreeBSD's ports.

(Version 2.8 for Linux&Windows was released in May)

If you have any info on that please share.


----------



## fonz (Dec 6, 2012)

overmind said:
			
		

> I wonder when will be Gimp 2.8 available with FreeBSD's ports.


It's probably in the works. If nobody here has the answer, you could try asking the port maintainer, in this case apparently the Gnome team: gnome at freebsd dot org.

Fonz


----------



## xibo (Dec 6, 2012)

IIRC ``major'' ports commits are not welcome during release period, so it will likely be commited after 9.1 RELEASE was officially announced.


----------



## sossego (Dec 6, 2012)

You could try installing it yourself from source.

Hmmm. The Makefile for a port can be modified to fetch the newer version of what is needed and checksum/des/other can be disabled. 

The above idea is if you're as crazy as me. The idea before it is for if and when you feel like installing it yourself. You'll need to set the install path to /usr/local and will need to keep the folder if something doesn't properly work.

The sossego method works but makes no damn sense, as usual.


----------

